# ai.Datei kann nicht auf Mac geöffnet werden



## booths (25. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte helft mir... bin total am verzweifeln.

Habe auf PC mit Illu 10 eine Datei erstellt und diese in ai. Version 8 und 7 gespeichert. Einmal mit Bilder eingebettet und einmal mit Verknüpfungen. Alle Texte sind in Pfade gewandelt. 

Keine dieser Dateien lässt sich auf'm  Mac korrekt darstellen, in allen Fällen fehlen die Bilder teilweise sogar Text. 

Die Bilder wurden nicht mitgeschickt, kann's daran liegen? Aber wieso wird dann der Text nur Teilweise dargestellt? 

Die Bilder haben alle das TIFF (8-Bit)-Format aus Photoshop 7. Ich hab schon gebastelt wie verrückt, keine Lösung gefunden. Kann's an den Speicher-Voreinstellungen liegen Wo ist die Überhaupt im Illu 10?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Hi,
versuchs mal mit einer offenen EPS!


----------



## booths (26. März 2004)

Danke, dass klingt gut Aber wie erstelle ich diese "offene" EPS?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. März 2004)

Hi,
einfach als EPS speichern. Aber überprüfe die Datei nochmals indem du sie öffnest und schaust ob sie bearbeitbar ist. Bei Freehand gibt es extra eine ediditierbare EPS, must bei Illustrator dies einfach mal ausprobieren.

Viele grüße
DirtyWorld


----------



## booths (26. März 2004)

Ok... ich werde das mal so versuchen. 

Vielen Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## OXS (1. April 2004)

Hallo,

bzgl. Speicher!

Wenn du die Speichereinstellung unter OS9 beim Mac suchst, musst du das Progammsymbol von Illustrator aktivieren. Über Informationen (Apfeltaste + i) kannst du dir die Speicherzuteilung anzeigen lassen, hier kannst du dann auch den neuen Speicher zuteilen.


----------

